# Know where your web site rank? Here is a free site to....



## VancouverWedding (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi there everyone,

I'm working on my web site with RapideWeaver; it is not perfect since the gallery will not play in full screen.  I'm looking to find a way to show case my art.  I did not want to go to BlueDomain since it is in flash and SEO will not find it.  I'm thinking about Showitfast which I can customize.  Anyone have better ideas which is a good tool to use or anyone that is using Showitfast if they like it?

:thumbup:Here is a web site to check where your web site rank is, it is free and I hope this will you as a wedding photographer knows where your site rank.

Google PageRank Checker - Check Google page rank of any web pages

http://www.fantasyweddingphotography.com


----------

